# I'm getting stiff..........



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2012)

knees and back when I stand up from a sitting position

I'm 58. Is this an age thing? Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2012)

Move around a bit more often, i.e. don't sit in the same position for hours on end 

(I get it and I am only 25, but then again I tend to sit cross legged a lot)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Oct 2012)

Yoga works for me


----------



## snorri (31 Oct 2012)

Joined:7 Nov 2008
Messages:
29,971

What Rob3rt said


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2012)

Give up the bike. Get a car. :troll:


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

Calling Teef to this thread


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Give up the bike. Get a car. :troll:


Give up the car, Get a bike, this is what I am trying at 52

Alan..


----------



## byegad (31 Oct 2012)

Get it looked at by the quack. Left to get worse some things can really seize you up.


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

I second the Yoga- build some core strength, do you get plenty of healthy fats in your diet? Plenty of oily fish? Try and take a break from sitting every 15mins or so- change your position.

A bit health and safety this one but if you're at a computer and desk, have you set up your position correctly? If it's a sofa issue I think your sofa may be too low if you're getting knee and back issues (esp lower back problems) There should be a nice right angle position your body makes when you're say on the sofa - some sofas cause they're low down cause the bum to instead of being level with the knee bend to sink lower hence causing the potential problems mentioned.

http://www.nismat.org/ptcor/ergo

That's a link to a good set up for computer - however, that diagram is useful to show the way your body should be aligned when on the sofa


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

If the above fails- get to GP and get some physio


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2012)

it's any chair or sofa, and it's more apparent on cold days. 

I do tend to lean forward to peer at books and screens. Perhaps the clever thing to do is to get new specs.


----------



## ttcycle (31 Oct 2012)

Yeah the leaning isn't going to be helping. New specs sound like a good idea but I am also erring on the side of it being age related. Try and get some of those fats and oils in your diet and see if that helps, if not and it still troubles you it's either a sign of the times of get yourself to the GP?


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2012)

There's a definite creak in your posts too.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Oct 2012)

Cod liver oil tablets.


----------



## subaqua (31 Oct 2012)

omega 3 and a check by a doc .


----------



## Thomk (31 Oct 2012)

I've heard that people swear by homeopathic remedies...


----------



## naminder (31 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's any chair or sofa, and it's more apparent on cold days.
> 
> I do tend to lean forward to peer at books and screens. Perhaps the clever thing to do is to get new specs.


 
Good idea, get your eyes examined. Especially if you adopt 'the vulture position'? Shoulders hunched, back curved, neck and head upright?


----------



## neil earley (31 Oct 2012)

Is the tv eye level when you sit on chair or sofa, ps spec savers here you come .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Oct 2012)

It's a mix of getting on in years and sitting in the same position for too long.
I get stiff knees if I have been standing while working (as opposite as walking while working) for a long shift, then sit down on a break.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2012)

Cool, windy, humid days can aggravate it. I think, as a coeval, that after a few months of relaxed, warmed up muscles, they start to stiffen up a little in the cooler weather, and the warmth and sweatiness you get when cycling gets slammed into reverse as your body cools down and you're less active. Your muscles don't know where they are! (Of course, when it's properly cold this doesn't seem to happen - probably because you don't really loosen up as much.)

That's my excuse for feeling exceptionally stiff today anyway....


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2012)

naminder said:


> Good idea, get your eyes examined. Especially if you adopt 'the vulture position'? Shoulders hunched, back curved, neck and head upright?


that's the one

thinking about it, though, attempting to lift a 120kg lump of concrete probably didn't help


----------



## Milo (31 Oct 2012)

23 and my back and knees are already tiring. Used to work in building for a few years not very good for you frankly.


----------



## theclaud (1 Nov 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Yeah the leaning isn't going to be helping. New specs sound like a good idea but I am also erring on the side of it being age related. *Try and get some of those fats and oils in your diet* and see if that helps, if not and it still troubles you it's either a sign of the times of get yourself to the GP?


 
Pilchards?


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2012)

Too much over-enthusiastic lifting and shifting is my useless guess. I went there twenty years ago. Take a load of ibuprofen, swig a lot of whisky in a very hot bath, ( muscle relaxation) and resolve to ring your GP ASAP. Do not delay.

my 2 cents


----------



## The Jogger (1 Nov 2012)

theclaud said:


> Pilchards?


With stilton.........


----------



## ttcycle (1 Nov 2012)

theclaud said:


> Pilchards?


 
Pilchards/sardines, pumpkin seed, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds, hemp seeds, olive oil, trout, sprats, mackerel, nuts, avocado...plenty of sources.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Nov 2012)

If it's lifting related Dell, head to the GP.


----------



## GBC (1 Nov 2012)

Same age, same problem. Spoke to the doctor about it and he diagnosed "fair wear and tear". Bless him!!


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Nov 2012)

GBC said:


> Same age, same problem. Spoke to the doctor about it and he diagnosed "fair wear and tear". Bless him!!


 
He didn't suggest doing/taking anything?


----------



## GBC (1 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> He didn't suggest doing/taking anything?


 
No, I have a sedentary job these days, for the first time, and the only advice was to get up and move about the room from time to time.
My contemporaries report pretty much the same sort of problems, so I reckon that yes, it is age related.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2012)

ttcycle said:


> If it's lifting related Dell, head to the GP.


harummphh! Don't do GPs. I've got more faith in the Tea thread.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> harummphh! Don't do GPs. I've got more faith in the Tea thread.


I know how you feel but sadly they are now the gateway to secondary care such as physio.

It sounds like a mix of poor posture and lifting issues. Best try and keep active with the back mobility and if it doesn't sort itself out in a week- swallow whatever misgivings and get a referal from your GP.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Nov 2012)

Would it be acceptable to suggest spinning a lower gear to protect your knees on the bike?

Hope you find something that works soon


----------



## naminder (1 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> thinking about it, though, attempting to lift a 120kg lump of concrete probably didn't help


You're a *hard, strong man.*
Now be even stronger and seek some medical help


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I know how you feel but sadly they are now the gateway to secondary care such as physio.


Unless you go private, of course.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Would it be acceptable to suggest spinning a lower gear to protect your knees on the bike?


when I get on the road bike all my little niggles just evaporate. My knees, back, shoulders, all of me reverts to being 25 years old. That may be a psychological thing, but I think of the bike as a blessing in this respect . I know what you mean about the cadence thing, but in almost fifty years of cycling I've not had an effort-related (as opposed to cleat-related knee problem.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2012)

naminder said:


> You *were* a hard, strong man.
> Now be even stronger and seek some medical help


ftfy

my friend User10571, of this very parish, suggested that not calling him and asking for help lifting the damn thing was........a mistake. And it was, and I won't do it again.

I've adjusted the chair, made an appointment with the optician and bought some new shoes. The last might not be strictly medicinal, but, hey, as the light of my life has it 'Shoes Cure All'.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Nov 2012)

srw said:


> Unless you go private, of course.


 
Well yes but I shan't mention my thoughts on private healthcare...

Shoes Dell? Lol


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2012)

The Jogger said:


> With stilton.........


 ... and ice-cream ....


----------



## Arsen Gere (1 Nov 2012)

See a physio. I did for similar problems. I was advised to do stretches 5 times a day. What I do now is to stretch regularly at my desk, it does not take much to keep ligaments mobile. I also use an asda dog chew under my desk, I kick my shoes off and roll it around, the lumpy bits help with sore feet from long runs. I'm basically 'cured' now. I also stretch before getting out of bed in a morning so my legs don't give me greif when I stand up.


----------



## mangaman (1 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> harummphh! Don't do GPs. I've got more faith in the Tea thread.


 
I would advise an appointment in the Tea thread.

Sounds like wear and tear / degeneration of the cartlages in the knees and back excacerbated by heavy lifting.

Correct posture and stylish shoes are important, pilchard soup is optional.

The main thing though is exercise - which is why you feel better on the bike.

TBH I think a GP would prescribe a painkiller and probably refer you to a physio who would recommend exercise.

Paracetamol is very cheap, safe and effective.

I'd take that when needed, keep active, change glasses, do some stretching - just simple back and leg stretches especially before and after a ride and don't lift 120kg blocks of concrete.


----------



## Davidc (1 Nov 2012)

GBC said:


> Same age, same problem. Spoke to the doctor about it and he diagnosed "fair wear and tear". Bless him!!


Likewise. He also said if I get it to do some quick warm up and stretching exercises to get everything running again and avoid sprains. (and that was a couple of years ago when I was about the same age). It works.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2012)

hhhmmmm.....

well, that's the first time I've ever received advice from a pukka geriatrics bod. Thanks, MM, I feel better already!


----------



## mangaman (1 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> hhhmmmm.....
> 
> well, that's the first time I've ever received advice from a pukka geriatrics bod. Thanks, MM, I feel better already!


 
No probs DZ, anytime - just don't blame me if your knees fall off or something


----------



## The Jogger (1 Nov 2012)

If you're stiff, massage is usually a great relief.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2012)

The Jogger said:


> If your stiff, massage is usually a great relief.......


 ... for a few minutes at least ....


----------



## The Jogger (1 Nov 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... for a few minutes at least ....


 
FNRttC might be heading to Amsterdam next.............


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Nov 2012)

The Jogger said:


> FNRttC might be heading to Amsterdam next.............


 Are they sure they can afford the laundry bill?


----------



## theclaud (1 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> No probs DZ, anytime - just don't blame me* if your knees fall off* or something


 
Unlikely, in the plural at least.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2132957, member: 9609"]I had always imagined you being in your late 20s - may be a hipster.[/quote]


----------



## naminder (3 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2132957, member: 9609"]I had always imagined you being in your late 20s - may be a hipster.[/quote]

Actually, so did I...


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Nov 2012)

I see the future could bring a compact chainset and a cassette that looks more like a witch's hat, than a corn-on-the-cob


----------



## jonny jeez (3 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> knees and back when I stand up from a sitting position
> 
> I'm 58. Is this an age thing? Is there anything I can do about it?


its age Dell.

That said, its a small price to pay and having met you I'd say you have little to worry about. I hope I am as fit as you when I get to 58.


----------



## ttcycle (3 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2132957, member: 9609"]I had always imagined you being in your late 20s - may be a hipster.[/quote]

Hipster yes but late twenties?! Lol, he's loving that I bet!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> its age Dell.


No, I reckon the hint about shifting a 120 kg block of concrete is a clue ... 

I remember sticking a 25 kg sack of plastic granules on each shoulder and two more across the back of my neck when I was 19 and then walking up a flight of stairs and across a factory floor.That was bad enough and not something I did very many times before concluding that it wasn't a great idea. As for 120 kg at the age of 58, er ...


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2012)

I've just spent money with my favourite physio and come away with a sheet of paper detailing the stretching exercises I have to practise. I shall hit the three score next year.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Nov 2012)

mangaman said:


> just don't blame me if your knee*s* fall off or something


 
He's half way there already.


----------

